# Injured Former Street Pigeons - Then and Now Transformation! &#x1f642;



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

A few months ago I adopted two pigeons who had been hit by a car and had broken wings. They had been looked after an old lady who fed the feral pigeons in the area. I took them home to give them the best life I could 🙂
The transformation still makes me really happy and I wanted to share it!
The first set of images is of Brownie (very uncreative name, I know, but it stuck ), on his first night in my home. I kept him inside on the first night. I had given him a bath to get rid of all the dirt and poop that his feathers were covered in. He had a bad eye infection, which the vet put some cream on to clear it up. After a few days it was all better, but I think he is either blind in that eye or has some trouble seeing through it. His wing and tail feathers were quite badly frayed. The next day, I let him outside. For the whole week, all he did was sit on a brick by the fence. I was really saddened by this. Then after a bit more time, he’s walking around and interacting with my other pigeons! 🙂 He has become quite the character - he struts around my backyard cooing at nothing. He seems very proud about something! He also managed to find love! His frayed feathers are gone and have been replaced with healthy ones.

The 2nd pigeon I adopted with a broken wing is called Scruffy. Her transformation is something I’m really happy about! The day that I got her I found that she still had a bit of bone sticking out under her wing from when it broke. 😞
I gave her a bath just like with Brownie, and a big clump of something fell away from her. It was the bone I had seen in a big clump of clotted blood. She had quite a big hole where it had been, but it was very good that it finally came out so the wound could heal properly. At this point, she actually is missing the bone that attaches her wing to her body, but she can still move it enough to jump up onto places. I took her to the vet, and she got a few stitches, and now she’s all better. In her first photo, she doesn’t look healthy at all. But in the second, she’s hardly recognisable!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Bless you for rescueing these pigeons! I know they will always have a special place in your heart. XX


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi! Thanks for sharing your experience! Yes, you are right, Scruffy is hardly recognizable in the second picture 😊! They are both really lucky to have you 😊! 

I have too a broken wing pigeon, Apple, and others disabled pigeons: even for me it's a big joy seeing them happy!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

They are lovely! Thank you for rescuing them!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

It's always nice to see them get healthy and happy. Life will be grand now for them! They look nice and plump.


----------

